
Designing for the iPhone is a refreshing experience - (37signals) - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/475-designing-for-the-iphone-is-a-refreshing-experience
======
jsjenkins168
The problem is that the "constraints" are controlled by one company. Its not
an open standard others can share.

History has shown this is bad and stunts innovation (think MSFT)

